# (Re)Enrollment



## RocketRichard (5 May 2016)

First enrolled in 87', my next (and last) enrollment ceremony is next week. Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## brunet071 (21 May 2016)

You old fart. My fisrt time was in 88.  Doing it again on July 19th. [




			
				RocketRichard said:
			
		

> First enrolled in 87', my next (and last) enrollment ceremony is next week. Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## RocketRichard (21 May 2016)

pb071 said:
			
		

> You old fart. My fisrt time was in 88.  Doing it again on July 19th. [


Here's to the millennium of service.


----------

